# Lost Tarantula



## Richard9393 (Feb 3, 2016)

I recently caught a tarantula near my house and put it in a large fish tank. I believe it to be a phlogius cressipes? It has a leg span of maybe 3 inches. But anyway sometime throughout the night it escaped. I have turned my house upside down but no luck. Other forums suggest just searching the immediate vicinity even up walls but my spider was in the main room of the house and I've searched under everything I can. There is a chance it went under the front door and just escaped but I have a pet cat also so I really need to find the spider and secure it BETTER, or (worst case scenario) eliminate it :/. 
I also have a pet scorpion which I love so I would really prefer not to harm the spider but both my cat and my girlfriend don't sit well with the idea of an escaped tarantula. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Benurmanii (Feb 3, 2016)

Theres not much you can really do when you loose a tarantula, besides looking all over the place. Most likely, it found a dark crevice to hide in. You will probably just have to wait and see if it shows up.


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 3, 2016)

Do you think it's likely to reveal itself at night? If I lock the cat outside for now and late tonight come out and search with a torch? It was a burrowing spider I thought (caught from burrow in dry dry ground) I sorta started a burrow for it and it hid in there no worries but this morning it's gone yeah. So being a burrowing one maybe is there a chance it'll come out at night to hunt?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 3, 2016)

I cannot provide you with any advice but I wish you the best of luck in the pursuit of locating it! 

If it is any comfort at all, the only living thing I can catch venturing outside of my apartment in Norway this time of year is a cold !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 3, 2016)

That sucks I'd be especially careful with such a potent bite being possible and the speed those guys have. Are you sure it's not still in the enclosure it may have burrowed then sealed the entrance, you should also move furniture to search if you haven't already.


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 3, 2016)

The substrate turned inside out and upside down 3 times lol I've searched. It hasn't even climbed into the scorpions half (would've been easier cos my scorp would kill her real quick)
I've moved furniture, used a head torch to shine under what I can't move. Used a little ryobi air blower thing under the fixed furniture and no luck. I hope it got outside I do, but i think if I can't see it tonight then I'll be forced to remove my scorpion and surface spray bug poison everywhere.
Bad choices if you ask me. It's what I get for trying to house a wild caught tarantula.


OH AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN POTENT BITE?? It's only young but from that species what should I expect?
Thanks


----------



## cold blood (Feb 3, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> The substrate turned inside out and upside down 3 times lol I've searched. It hasn't even climbed into the scorpions half (would've been easier cos my scorp would kill her real quick)
> ...if I can't see it tonight then I'll be forced to remove my scorpion and surface spray bug poison everywhere.
> bad choices if you ask me. It's what I get for trying to house a wild caught tarantula.
> 
> ...


First off, NEVER EVER NEVER EVER put a t into a divided enclosure, its an indescribably poor choice that results in death most of the time...be glad it didn't crawl over and eat your scorp (yeah, you might be surprised).   

Don't spray poison unless you want to watch your scorp die and have no interest in ever keeping inverts in the near future.

Wild caught isn't the issue, people do that all the time, the problem was obviously with the housing...I refer to that as "operator error". 

Your closing line there has me a bit concerned for you and your decision making.   You grabbed a t from outside WITHOUT knowing what its venom potency was??  It WILL kill your cat if it bites it, no rushing to the emergency room (it will send you to the ER though), just a dead cat.   Luckily when it comes to cat vs. spider, the spider almost never survives.   The t you lost has one of the most potent venoms in the tarantula world, in fact, all the ts found in your country are highly venomous with high tendencies for biting...not beginner tarantulas for sure, but truthfully, your options for a t are limited to Aussie species, so you won't get the luxury of owning good beginner ts first...Your country's laws are not friendly to beginner t keepers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 3, 2016)

I see now that it was a poor choice. Believe me I see that now. 
I did try research what it was and its venom when I caught it but I couldn't find much. 
I tried to upload the only good pic I have of it. Flash was on by accident.


----------



## Benurmanii (Feb 3, 2016)

How long ago has it been gone? I suppose it is possible that your scorpion ate it.


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe this image will post properly


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 3, 2016)

It's 12.21pm atm, I went to bed at 11pm ish. It was there when I went to bed but not when I woke up. And no the scorp didn't kill it. I've now searched thru both sides of divided enclosure but it's not there. 
And my scorp is a fully grown female urodacus elongatus. 

When I caught the spider it honestly looked slim in the abdomen so i thought it would enjoy the reliable food source.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 3, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> When I caught the spider it honestly looked slim in the abdomen so i thought it would enjoy the reliable food source.



It probably molted recently...all tarantulas have smaller abdomens after they molt.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 3, 2016)

God... This user is a train wreck. Sheesh, this entire situation is a train wreck. Kids, please research Ts before you get into this, and please don't be idiots on the internet/real life.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Benurmanii (Feb 4, 2016)

The scorp I had a while ago never left any trace of its food. Are you sure that it couldn't have eaten it? Either way, can you post a picture of the enclosure?


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

My scorp leaves remains even from crickets. As far as larger prey goes she is more inclined to just kill it. 
As for the enclosure I've swapped my scorp back to her old tank so I can take her out of he house tomorrow morning in case the spider doesn't reveal itself tonight. Not much point in showing a pic. I've been told it was a poor choice, spider was way more inclined to escape than I thought but it's done.


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

Not all that helpful hey? 
As best I can tell it is a p Crassipes. But I've posted a pic on here, the spider ident page and got no response as far as that goes. So when the pros can't/won't help. 
Tonight I'll search with my light and if I don't catch it then my scorp will be removed and I'll surface spray poison everywhere then set a big bomb off. 
Because sure it's a bad situation and I made some bad choices. But I've come on here for advice not criticism (regardless of how warranted it is)


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> Not all that helpful hey?
> As best I can tell it is a p Crassipes. But I've posted a pic on here, the spider ident page and got no response as far as that goes. So when the pros can't/won't help.
> Tonight I'll search with my light and if I don't catch it then my scorp will be removed and I'll surface spray poison everywhere then set a big bomb off.
> Because sure it's a bad situation and I made some bad choices. But I've come on here for advice not criticism (regardless of how warranted it is)


as a warning those insecticides could definitely result in your scorpion being killed too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> Not all that helpful hey?
> As best I can tell it is a p Crassipes. But I've posted a pic on here, the spider ident page and got no response as far as that goes. So when the pros can't/won't help.
> Tonight I'll search with my light and if I don't catch it then my scorp will be removed and I'll surface spray poison everywhere then set a big bomb off.
> Because sure it's a bad situation and I made some bad choices. But I've come on here for advice not criticism (regardless of how warranted it is)


It looks like P crassipes to me also but no matter what it is i'd focus on locating it first because there isn't really any species that aren't risky to have in your home it could be and as mentioned above a bite wouldn't be fatal for you but would put you in the ER and it would kill your cat. If you wish to keep it after you find it (which i wouldn't recommend without keeping a better beginner species first) make sure the enclosure is secure with no gaps and a secure lid.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> God... This user is a train wreck. Sheesh, this entire situation is a train wreck. Kids, please research Ts before you get into this, and please don't be idiots on the internet/real life.


Judgemental much? Get off the pedestal and take the self-righteous nonsense to another thread. A mistake was made, and no one is infallible. 

OP, the T probably went into the first crevice it could find, check shoes, corners of desks, bookcases, do a through search or nooks and crannies. IF that doesn't provide fruitful, I would move all inverts to another, more secure room or leave them with friends for the time being and use an insecticide. Aussie t's are serious business. Feel free next time you have a question about native t's to come on here and post and then this community can help provide the care you need for whatever you seek.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 4, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> If you wish to keep it after you find it (*which i wouldn't recommend without keeping a better beginner species first*) make sure the enclosure is secure with no gaps and a secure lid.


That´s not an option for Aussie keepers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 4, 2016)

Does it get cold at night? (not very familiar with Australian climate,sorry)  if so,maybe look in boiler rooms, places that stay warm at night? Bathroom could be a good hiding place too because of the humidity. Were there any doors/windows open at the time of the escape? What are the odds of it releasing itself back into the wild?


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 4, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> That´s not an option for Aussie keepers.


some true spiders would be much better options.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Judgemental much? Get off the pedestal and take the self-righteous nonsense to another thread. A mistake was made, and no one is infallible.
> 
> OP, the T probably went into the first crevice it could find, check shoes, corners of desks, bookcases, do a through search or nooks and crannies. IF that doesn't provide fruitful, I would move all inverts to another, more secure room or leave them with friends for the time being and use an insecticide. Aussie t's are serious business. Feel free next time you have a question about native t's to come on here and post and then this community can help provide the care you need for whatever you seek.


Just the fact he went into this the way he did despite owning a scorp. I'm being blunt here, the dude DID make a mistake, and usually I'd be like, "New guy, happens to the best of us" But he did something That's more or less ASKING for trouble. This is like one of those ladies bringing in a young bobcat or some crap simply because it "Looked scared" or "begging to come in"


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Just the fact he went into this the way he did despite owning a scorp. I'm being blunt here, the dude DID make a mistake, and usually I'd be like, "New guy, happens to the best of us" But he did something That's more or less ASKING for trouble. This is like one of those ladies bringing in a young bobcat or some crap simply because it "Looked scared" or "begging to come in"


T's are not scorpions and they're not bobcats. He acknowledged he made a mistake, there's really no need for you to put your two cents in, it didn't help the situation at all. Offer him advice or move onto something else.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> OH AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN POTENT BITE?? It's only young but from that species what should I expect?
> Thanks


That's something i don't like at all. Everyone makes mistakes, we are humans. But Jesus Christ... you are from Australia and do not know that Australian _Theraphosidae _carry a potent venom, able to send someone into E.R (not to mention Australian funnelwebs btw) ?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope you don't have any dogs...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> T's are not scorpions and they're not bobcats. He acknowledged he made a mistake, there's really no need for you to put your two cents in, it didn't help the situation at all. Offer him advice or move onto something else.





Chris LXXIX said:


> That's something i don't like at all. Everyone makes mistakes, we are humans. But Jesus Christ... you are from Australia and do not know that Australian _Theraphosidae _carry a potent venom, able to send someone into E.R (not to mention Australian funnelwebs btw) ?


This Jiacovazzi, he lives somewhere that literally all the native fauna are in a race to see who can kill eachother first. He did NO research, and just plucked one because it was there. Sorry if I'm being a jerk, but this, along with all the avic threads have been pissing me off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 4, 2016)

@Toxoderidae My comment (#25) was directed to user Richard9393, someone that (from my point of view) should at least know that Australian -- and notably Australia is the country of his profile -- _Theraphosidae _are OW potent venom ones. Education is the key in this hobby... mistakes, on the other hand, happens. Sure. 
But know "what you want/own" is at least the minimum.


----------



## truecreature (Feb 4, 2016)

Might want to see if there are any friends or family who would be okay with taking your cat for a few days while you look for it, and if you can't find it by then maybe discuss options with an exterminator just to be completely safe. Though if the house was gassed you'd need to relocate your scorpion for however many weeks or months it'd take to be sure everything is aired out.

And c'mon, the guy knows he made a mistake. There's no point in continuing to slam him over it when he's coming here for help. All that's going to do is drive away another aspiring hobbiest.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @Toxoderidae My comment (#25) was directed to user Richard9393, someone that (from my point of view) should at least know that Australian -- and notably Australia is the country of his profile -- _Theraphosidae _are OW potent venom ones. Education is the key in this hobby... mistakes, on the other hand, happens. Sure.
> But know "what you want/own" is at least the minimum.


I know, I was just using your post as an example of how Richard was pretty much asking for something like this.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2016)

I had this same situation happen a few days ago with my scorpion. My cat knocked over my scorpion tank and he escaped while I was out of the house. Didn't have a black light so couldn't find him that way. I finally found him hiding on the bottom shelf of my bookcase. The difference is that the spider you lost is highly dangerous. Check all dark hidden places, and wear something    to protect your hands when moving stuff, ideally thick leather gloves.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 4, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> And c'mon, the guy knows he made a mistake. There's no point in continuing to slam him over it when he's coming here for help. All that's going to do is drive away another aspiring hobbiest.


I know what you mean, but from my point of view i have 'slam' no one, just stated my opinion. And my opinions, sometimes, are unpopular.
If i purchase a genus _Poecilotheria Theraphosidae_ (you name one) or a _Stromatopelma calceatum _(just examples) i should know that i'm jumping into potent venom ones first.
I don't "judge" him for the escape... mistake happens. But "you" should know prior what you are bringing into your house, especially if there's other pets or people living with you.
Fair enough, i think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

Problem is tho, I came on here for advice and or a solution to my situation not your opinion. All of the people posting 'their opinion' are not contributing to me finding the spider. 

As for research, i took a photo and tried to identify it against Australian species that I'd find in the warmer climate of QLD. I came across the pic of P Crassipes, and it looked EXACTLY the same. 
So then I punched in P Crassipes into google, even added venom onto that to find out what exactly I had to deal with. there is very little info regarding the venom of this species. The family of spider however as people have pointed out just in general have a potent venom. I didn't think to go backwards look at the bigger picture. 

As far as finding it goes. Last night revealed nothing. I will do another search today (I may as well) but in say 2 hours time when I haven't found it I will be poisoning the house. 
And yes I realize how sensitive my scorpion is to chemicals, I've managed to keep her alive for 3.5yrs.
I tried to set up a water trap thing to lure it out but it didn't work, no doubt because of the summer heat and decent rain we got last night. Hopefully it has simply moved out and returned HOME.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

And yes there is a chance it escaped completely. But it had to go right after falling from tank, go past book case and couch, under the wooden door (there is a big enough gap) then travel another 4m and climb thru a sliding door (fly screen style but minus fly screen) so yes possible. I hope that happened. But every invertebrate pro here that I contacted said look in the damp dark spots, no doubt the first thing it came across after falling out. But I tore that room apart.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 4, 2016)

Shoes should be checked, especially prior to wearing them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks, shouldn't be an issue tho. Everyone in the house is tradie so have to bash sand and dirt out of shoes first anyway lol

Two bug bombs have been set off but prior to that I sprayed all the hard to reach areas. I don't wanna kill the little bugger especially cos it's my fault. But I'll continue to regret having to kill a tarantula over my colossal 'mistake'. So I apologize to anyone who takes offense to me poisoning, I hate that I have to do it.
I sincerely hope it did make it outside. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> there's really no need for you to put your two cents in... Offer him advice or move onto something else.


Ah, playing moderator again.  Whether you agree with members or not, they can express their opinions about spiders and how they're kept, especially when someone opens a thread asking for responses. 

_You_ don't 'move' people along here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Ah, playing moderator again.  Whether you agree with members or not, they can express their opinions about spiders and how they're kept, especially when someone opens a thread asking for responses.
> 
> _You_ don't 'move' people along here.


Ah, there you go, derailing a thread again..just when the helpful members offered good advice. We all have opinions and we can tell people to move along (especially when they consistently derail threads and contribute garbage) if we please.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Ah, there you go, derailing a thread again..just when the helpful members offered good advice. We all have opinions and we can tell people to move along (especially when they consistently derail threads and contribute garbage) if we please.



I don't think so.  It's not up to you to censor members.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I don't think so.  It's not up to you to censor members.


Instead of derailing thread #296, Do you have anything helpful to contribute to the situation? Any veteran advice that hasn't already been said? Can we keep a thread topic related to a thread topic?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> Problem is tho, I came on here for advice and or a solution to my situation not your opinion. All of the people posting 'their opinion' are not contributing to me finding the spider.


Sorry Richard if i don't have the ability to teleport myself, straight from South-Western Lombardy to Queensland, for help you.

Sorry Richard if my reply wasn't exactly the average "search here, search there" or "look here, check that..." because i assumed that you knew already those Captain Obvious advices.

Sorry Richard if i have not shared a sort of "magic trick" with you for lure a _Theraphosidae _out from his/her 'only God know where' hide.

Sorry Richard if i have stated _only _my opinion.

Sorry Richard. ReallySorry.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

Such a joker. Mate ease up my stomach is burning from laughing so hard. Jeez

Yes I searched, but if there was some knack to finding them or some such then we'll that's what I was after. 
People mention a water trap and stuff but I could get no response about that. Just smart **** answer. 

I posted a pic to help ID it, no response. 

So sure an opinion is fine, perfectly acceptable. But when most of the responses are people slamming me for what I did. How does that help? Like even a little? Hmm? 
I stuffed up. Done. Help me resolve it lol. That's my issue, it's not: 

Mate you shouldn't split a terrarium, must have super secure lid. They are escape artists and WILL get out if you give them the chance. Etc ect. 

It is criticism and only criticism. 
You've not once lost a spider, or your dog, a bird... Anything? 

And your sorry post, mate I pointed out that you weren't contributing. Your reply? Please just go cry into a pillow. 

Noob tried out keeping a tarantula, slipped up. Seeked advice from veteran/experienced keepers and got bagged out instead. Cheers to those who contributed. To the rest of you, I hope when you slip up in life and seek help from those in the know, they turn around and give you the bird. 
Kind regards

LOL

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard, don't let them dissuade you from continuing in this hobby. This forum is normally filled with helpful information from tactful members. Its an amazing hobby and you have some awesome yet dangerous T's in Australia! Feel free to message me for any questions!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> Such a joker. Mate ease up my stomach is burning from laughing so hard. Jeez
> 
> Yes I searched, but if there was some knack to finding them or some such then we'll that's what I was after.
> People mention a water trap and stuff but I could get no response about that. Just smart **** answer.
> ...


If you go back, Richard, and (re) read well my comment, you will notice that i haven't said anything directed to you about the _Theraphosidae _escape, nor i call people "noobs".

As i've said, we are humans, and we make errors. Never happened to me, ok, but this doesn't means anything, because "you never know in life".

I've said only that, at least, would be wise enough to "know" which animals we are bringing at homes first, especially if/when they are potent venom ones, and this point, IMO, is something that doesn't involve at all individual experience, ability, or things like that.

An Australian man surprised, let's say, by Australian _Theraphosidae _venom potency sounded a bit odd for me, just that. No offence.

As for the help, i wasn't joking at all. Wish to have the possibility to help you, but i have not.

The "water trap" you mentioned is probably put a water dish on the floor, turn off the lights, and pray to find the bugger inside/near later. It's like playing dices IMO.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Any veteran advice that hasn't already been said? Can we keep a thread topic related to a thread topic?


Can you? 

We've had many 'My Escaped Spider' threads here, and there's really nothing to do but look periodically around the house, especially at night.  No special tricks, no insider secrets.  As has been posted before, they are sometimes found in the least appealing places in the house.  It comes down to: it's your house, we don't know what it looks like inside, we don't know the nooks and crannies; everybody has to work that out for themselves.  As the OP realizes, prevention is always preferable.  These animals are escape artists.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Can you?
> 
> We've had many 'My Escaped Spider' threads here, and there's really nothing to do but look periodically around the house, especially at night.  No special tricks, no insider secrets.  As has been posted before, they are sometimes found in the least appealing places in the house.  It comes down to: it's your house, we don't know what it looks like inside, we don't know the nooks and crannies; everybody has to work that out for themselves.  As the OP realizes, prevention is always preferable.  These animals are escape artists.


Yes, I can. Please see post #19. Great advice, as always.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Yes, I can. Please see post #19. Great advice, as always.


You left out the key part: looking at nighttime, hardly a surprise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nighttime is when they're the most active, and you're the most likely to see them on the move, whether looking for food, water, or a better place to hide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 4, 2016)

Man, jiacovazzi, the newb defender and patron salt of AB. Poec54, old and gruff T keeper, sounds mean but is just trying to keep the hobby going. battle of the ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

See Post #43. I am trying to "keep the hobby going." Thread successfully derailed. Thank you @Poec54

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 4, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> See Post #43. I am trying to "keep the hobby going." Thread successfully derailed. Thank you @Poec54



Couldn't have done it without you.

Referring to post #43: gracious offer, but do you own any Australian T's yourself?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, I do, I have quite the collection.


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 4, 2016)

I did search last night. 
I did try a water bowl (with towel over it??) 
Didn't think to go back and search the family ford venom potency. 


And I was calling me a noob. Not accusing anything there. I have a scorpion yes, have had centipedes in the past. But not tarantula. This experience has enlightened me plenty. It's a different ball game. So the past few days I've felt like stupid/noob like lol

If I try again then I'll buy from shop as while its young (unsure if they have their own name for younglings) and I'll get set up with a damn good tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 4, 2016)

Richard9393 said:


> I did search last night.
> I did try a water bowl (with towel over it??)
> Didn't think to go back and search the family ford venom potency.
> 
> ...


Spiderlings or slings for young spiders. Feel free to post any questions about tank setup and husbandry for the T you find


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks ill keep that in mind


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 5, 2016)

Again - if you have a dog - keep a close eye on it. There's a number of Aussie Tarantulas whose bite is actually deadly to dogs...just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 5, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Again - if you have a dog - keep a close eye on it. There's a number of Aussie Tarantulas whose bite is actually deadly to dogs...just saying.


He has a cat,according to his op.
Same thing applies.


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cat and scorp are at my parents for the poisoning. Cat will be back in a day or so. Scorp will be back after a few months. 
Yes I have a dog, but I suspect the spider is either DEAD or ESCAPED and headed back to where I caught it. Wouldn't like my yard, would return across the road where is drier. 
Well not now, we just had a decent down pour so yeah. 

If something gets bitten then I will have something else to feel guilty over. I've already been worrying about where it is, who it will bite etc etc. 
and now I'm stressing my scorp cos I stuffed up.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 5, 2016)

You did all you could do to make it safe again after the mistake. I was pointing the cat out to stormy76 to let him know that a possible bite already was pointed out to your. Should have been more clear,sorry.
I think after all this you will be very,very careful towards housing and acquiring new inverts/arachnids. 
Hard way to learn,and I am sorry that this happened to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard9393 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah I just thought I'd clarify that I know the effect it'll have and I'm taking measures to reduce the risk. 
Not so much cos of you Andrea82 but because people keep posting about it. 

And the best part is that this spider incident is the least of my problems.


----------



## matypants (Feb 5, 2016)

At least the t wasn't handled.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 5, 2016)

[QUOd"matypants, post: 2435448, member: 111168"]At least the t wasn't handled. [/QUOTE]
Ugh,don't start,please!
Some people just want to see the world burn...


----------



## matypants (Feb 5, 2016)

Not being serious. That was in jest. Sorry.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 6, 2016)

[QUOTE="matypants, post: 2435552, member: 111t being serious. That was in jest. Sorry.[/QUOTE]
As was my response...but for some
reason the smiley didn't make it through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Feb 6, 2016)

For all we know, he's never used a forum before, and he only came onto this one to get help. People need to stop going into threads to type a paragraph basically saying, "Please use the search function." If you're going to spend your time doing that, you might as well have offered some advice using that time.

Everyone jumping on this guy must have not lived in a part of the world with plenty of wildlife. Not everyone who lives in Australia knows what a Phlogius crassipes is. Most people don't know anything about the Sydney Funnelweb, except that "they're dangerous". Plenty of people have picked up random animals and tried to keep them, despite not truly being prepared. Is it stupid? Yes. But guess what, kids in tropical countries do it all the time, and many kids discover a hobby like this that way.

To the OP, it's too late now, but yes, spiders climb very well and are very good at escaping if given the chance. Look in every little dark spot you can find. Odds are the spider isn't going to die off, like many Ts would in a cold, US house. That spider is local to you, and could be around for a long time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## matypants (Feb 6, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> [QUOTE="matypants, post: 2435552, member: 111t being serious. That was in jest. Sorry.


As was my response...but for some
reason the smiley didn't make it through. [/QUOTE]

It's all good.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 6, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Most people don't know anything about the Sydney Funnelweb, except that "they're dangerous".


No offence, but it's hard for me to believe this. Australia is a well developed nation, where education about those issues is high, and starts in schools.
I really doubt that, after the discover in the '80 of the antivenom, there's people (save for very little childrens or folks who burned completely their mind) not full aware of what really _Atrax robustus _venom is able to do. Especially if they live in/near Sydney area.

I mean, that same statement for some poor Eastern African nation, replacing _Atrax robustus _with _Pterinochilus murinus_, yes (even if as we know those two spiders venom aren't even comparable) suits.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 6, 2016)

@Chris LXXIX 
I don't think all of Australia's people are aware of what lives in their backyard, I agree with michel on that. Simply because a lot of people don't care. They're not all Steve Irwins or bushcraft people.

But that having said, I do think most people in a first world country are aware of the fact that a spider that size and with such fangs is probably not the best choice to pick up on a whim.
But I think that that's been made clear enough to the op, don't you?


----------



## dementedlullaby (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd say just move. Sounds like a plan to me.

Lol of course eventually the real world sets in and you probably can't just up and move because of a lost spider heh. I lost a B. albo sling awhile ago. I got lazy because it was "Just a B. albo". Sucks but what can you do. Don't think I'll ever find it. Probably ended up eaten by a house spider. In your case =/ I'd eye out as many dark crevices as possible. In theory they aren't supposed to go far but in reality I think they go as far as they like, especially when it gets dark. Perhaps there's even a chance it vacated. Not likely but fingers crosses?

I'd leave a few paper towel tubes stuffed at one end with paper towel behind things. Maybe it'll emulate a bit of a hiding spot and lure him in. I tried with toilet paper tubes and some moist paper towel but yeah, don't think I'll ever find that spider. Even if s/he still lives.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 6, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> @Chris LXXIX
> I don't think all of Australia's people are aware of what lives in their backyard, I agree with michel on that. Simply because a lot of people don't care. They're not all Steve Irwins or bushcraft people.
> 
> But that having said, I do think most people in a first world country are aware of the fact that a spider that size and with such fangs is probably not the best choice to pick up on a whim.
> But I think that that's been made clear enough to the op, don't you?


I wasn't talking about the op in comment # 67 but about the fact that, for me, it's impossible to believe that someone living in Sydney/the Sydney area (especially if that someone is a native Australian citizen) isn't aware of what _Atrax robustum _venom is able to do. Just that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 6, 2016)

[QUOTs LXXIX, post: 2435722, member: 106805"]I wasn't talking about the op in comment # 67 but about the fact that, for me, it's impossible to believe that someone living in Sydney/the Sydney area (especially if that someone is a native Australian citizen) isn't aware of what _Atrax robustum _venom is able to do. Just that.[/QUOTE]
Okay,misunderstood the part towards the op,sorry. 
About people in Sydney not knowing about the potency of funnelwebs...I think it makes for an interesting question. But to not further hijack this thread I'll post a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Feb 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No offence, but it's hard for me to believe this. Australia is a well developed nation, where education about those issues is high, and starts in schools.
> I really doubt that, after the discover in the '80 of the antivenom, there's people (save for very little childrens or folks who burned completely their mind) not full aware of what really _Atrax robustus _venom is able to do. Especially if they live in/near Sydney area.
> 
> I mean, that same statement for some poor Eastern African nation, replacing _Atrax robustus _with _Pterinochilus murinus_, yes (even if as we know those two spiders venom aren't even comparable) suits.


I have friends from Australia that do not know what a Sydney Funnelweb's venom can do. I have also lived in Singapore, a very well-developed nation, where the majority of people do not even know that we have any venomous snakes (including the King Cobra and Bangarus sp.).


----------



## jigalojey (Feb 8, 2016)

Just thought I'd let you know that isn't a phlogius that's a selenotypus SP and they're even worse when it comes to venom potency. If you get bitten by that T you going to be throwing up all over the place and cramping severely and if your cats gets bitten... well lets not go into that, keep your cat in a safe and secure place. I pretty much guarantee it's still in the house, in the darkest place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2016)

jigalojey said:


> I pretty much guarantee it's still in the house, in the darkest place.


Waiting for a victim


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2016)

I was wondering when you'd show up on this thread Damon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

